# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور زبان 94

## poorya94

سلام من رشتم ریاضی چجوری میتونم زبانم برم شرکت کنم نوشته شماره سریال باید بدم اصلا نیست که بخرم تو سایت کسی میدونه بگه

----------


## Arman_b100

سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## poorya94

داداش ایمجا فقط کنکوره زبان نیست

----------


## Dayi javad

از اداره  ی پست بگیر

----------


## Arman_b100

> داداش ایمجا فقط کنکوره زبان نیست


زبانم یه نوع کنکوره


توجه ويژه : داوطلبان          که علاوه بر گروه آزمایشی اصلی (ریاضی ، تجربی و انسانی) علاقمند  به شركت در گروه آزمايشي زبان های خارجی نیز می باشند لازم است قبل از آغاز  ثبت نام یا ویرایش،         کارت اعتباری (به مبلغ صدو پنجاه هزار ریال) را خریداری کرده و             اطلاعات آنرا در زمان ثبت نام یا ویرایش وارد نمایید.توجه ويژه : شما می توانید پس از پایان مراحل ثبت نام و از طریق ویرایش اطلاعات، جهت ثبت علاقمندی ها اقدام کن

----------


## poorya94

کجا را الان بزنم قشنگ بگو کجا بخرم

----------

